
Is it acceptable for software to lie (like in the ESP Game say)? - amichail

======
amichail
One might imagine having a service lie to, for example, make it look more busy
(so as to attract more users) and/or to detect cheating. Is this a reasonable
thing to do? See for example how the ESP game lies:
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~biglou/ESP.pdf. In particular, take a look at the
sections on Pre-Recorded Game Play and Cheating.

~~~
amichail
If you think that it would be morally wrong to lie in this way, would it be
better if the service told you that it may lie at times to enhance the user
experience?

